# this carrier okay?



## Kelsey the hedgehog (Jun 15, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Suncast-23-Inch-P ... et+carrier

i like it because you can easily see in, unlike others. and i don't think the bars would be bad because they are vertical..
but what do i know? thoughts?


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

IMO, I think the carrier would be a little too breezy. Depending on where you live, you want something that will shield the wind for emergency visits to the vet during the winter. Also, ordering carriers with bars online would make me wary of the durability/ security of the vertical bars. Hedgies like to feel safe and unexposed, so something a little more traditional would probably be best.

I personally have this carrier in the small version:

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... ErJCgZc%3D


----------



## bubbles37 (Jul 23, 2012)

I think the carrier is fine, it looks safe. I would put a blanket or some bedding down, and mabey something from the cage that has a scent that he/she recognizes. I do agree with raerydyk, it might be a little drafty, but the fleece will help.


----------

